# Internet Auditor



## adripillo (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello, does anyone know some graphical Internet Auditor program to "control" how I use my server? I mean some program that shows me how much MB or GB my machine "uses" of Internet bandwidth in some period of time? Thanks.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 18, 2013)

net-mgmt/mrtg ("Multi-Router Traffic Grapher") could be an option I think, you can find it's website here.

I have no idea how good or bad this thing is, I used to have this installed some years back and it was quite good back then.


----------



## adripillo (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks, but It does not run on my KDE.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 18, 2013)

Sure it does, you merely need a browser to access its graphical results. Konqueror works just fine with that.

Unless of course you're looking for a native X program (a program with a GUI), preferably one which is native to KDE, but then you could have been a little clearer up there.

This is how easy misunderstandings happen. Because what you initially asked for could also be picked up as a program which should show its results in a graphical way.

Alas, no idea there, sorry.


----------



## adripillo (Jun 18, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> Sure it does, you merely need a browser to access it's graphical results. Konqueror works just fine with that.
> 
> Unless of course you're looking for a native X program (a program with a GUI), preferably one which is native to KDE, but then you could have been a little clearer up there.
> 
> ...



My bad. Sorry.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 19, 2013)

What you are looking for is called bandwidth monitoring. Auditing is something else entirely.

There are various tools to use, some are web based like net-mgmt/cacti and the afore mentioned net-mgmt/mrtg. While others have their own interfaces, like sysutils/gkrellm2.


----------



## adripillo (Jun 24, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What you are looking for is called bandwidth monitoring. Auditing is something else entirely.
> 
> There are various tools to use, some are web based like net-mgmt/cacti and the afore mentioned net-mgmt/mrtg. While others have their own interfaces, like sysutils/gkrellm2.



Yes, _I_ was looking _for_ this. Thanks*.*


----------

